
Ask HN: What are some good resources for an engineer who wants to start a SaaS? - elliotbnvl
Following on the heels of this discussion [1] what other resources would you recommend to an engineer bootstrapping their first SaaS?<p>I&#x27;m about to give it another shot and was really impressed with the linked resource, and it&#x27;s making me realize there&#x27;s a ton of stuff out there that would be incredibly helpful – I just don&#x27;t know where to look to find it.<p>If you could share some resources or where to look for them that would be incredible. Thank you!<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23289185
======
mytailorisrich
An introductory book on accounting is very useful if you never ran a business
before.

------
verdverm
Sales, sales, sales

The Challenger Sale

Crossing the Chasm

To Sell is Human

(reading startup / biz / leadership books should become a hobby / obsession)

